# IRC Down?



## PettingZoo (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if it is down or not, though I can't connect to it on either Chatzilla, Colloquy or the mibbit java applet on the homepage.
Chatzilla gave me this message:

```
Connection to irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/ (irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/) refused. [Help] Reconnecting in 15 seconds. [Cancel]
```

Does that mean I'm banned or something? ;_; because I am a regular and haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## granville (Aug 25, 2009)

It's down, EVERYONE was kicked apparently. Go check the shoutbox. It kicked me off and won't connect to the server. I imagine the mods and such know by now.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh, ok. Thanks Gran


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah I cant connect to the server either, Im sure it will be fixed soon so we can go back to normal, and I can rule you all like a tyrant again.


----------



## granville (Aug 25, 2009)

Until the official servers are working, we've set up shop at this server-

irc.efnet.net:6667

Join #tempgba.com for the main chat. Just until we fix it, nice to have another place to go.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Aug 25, 2009)

Stuff efnet what a shithole i'd rather wait


----------



## Banger (Aug 25, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> Stuff efnet what a shithole i'd rather wait



I agree with this woman.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 25, 2009)

Banger said:
			
		

> FlatFrogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with both of these children.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this glass of milk.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

Combo breaker?

Now I can't have sexy talk with p1ng.


----------



## Banger (Aug 25, 2009)

Why so much abuse guys?


----------



## Minox (Aug 25, 2009)

No abuse for me


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 25, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> No abuse for me


/me mounts Minox_IX

uNF uNF uNF!


----------



## Banger (Aug 25, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> No abuse for me



I will abuse you like the way you like it, just like on irc.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess this is what it takes to get me active in the forums again.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think we should make this thread a mirror of the IRC.

Me first:

/me slaps Vulpes with a scone


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2009)

Where's mthr-of-the-many-jpgs when you need him?



/me eats the scone, thus disarming Brian117


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

!f Brian117 vs Vulpes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 25, 2009)

Brian117 = 1360
Vulpes = 253000

Vulpes Wins!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 25, 2009)

Stop spamming this thread you bastards!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make an irc thread in the EOF or something.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if it is down or not, though I can't connect to it on either Chatzilla, Colloquy or the mibbit java applet on the homepage.
Chatzilla gave me this message:

```
Connection to irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/ (irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/) refused. [Help] Reconnecting in 15 seconds. [Cancel]
```

Does that mean I'm banned or something? ;_; because I am a regular and haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh you whore...

Vulpes, let's take our too-good-for-P1ng conversation somewhere else.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 25, 2009)

I needs me my GBAtemp IRC!


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 25, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!

I mean uhhh.... I guess I could go without irc for a bit. Toodles! : D


----------



## lagman (Aug 26, 2009)

Spikey said:
			
		

> I needs me my GBAtemp IRC!



What this person said.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 26, 2009)

So no explanation for why it's still down?


----------



## FlatFrogger (Aug 26, 2009)

p1ngy doesn't know/hasn't said why so we can only assume server failure.

Someone tripped over the power/modem cable.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 26, 2009)

dammit!


----------



## Banger (Aug 26, 2009)

I figured someone jizzed on the server.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 26, 2009)

temporary channel still goin'. 12 users already. 

irc.efnet.net #tempgba.com


----------



## Vague Rant (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn it. I tried to access the IRC from the wife's college for the first time today, and figured it was being blocked. Spent like half an hour trying to find a way around it, too.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Aug 26, 2009)

NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

On a more serious note, efnet sucks hard i'll just wait.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 26, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> temporary channel still goin'. 12 users already.
> 
> irc.efnet.net #tempgba.com


Alright, this will do for now.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Aug 26, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traitor >_>


----------



## granville (Aug 26, 2009)

You people are idiots. Who cares what server it's on? Join or don't, but shut up if you have something against a temporary IRC while the other is broken. In all respects, the fact that GBAtemp irc went down makes IT the terrible one. Sad but true.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Aug 26, 2009)

1)I'd have to set up a server and crap for efnet
2)I dislike EFNET for many reasons, especially staff
3)Its only temporary
4)I'm not foaming at the mouth to get back unlike certain others who are going out their way for the temp one.

Who's the idiot now. Lighten up you might live longer.


----------



## Banger (Aug 26, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> 1)I'd have to set up a server and crap for efnet
> 2)I dislike EFNET for many reasons, especially staff
> 3)Its only temporary
> 4)I'm not foaming at the mouth to get back unlike certain others who are going out their way for the temp one.
> ...



I agree with my frog lover.
'

This is a description of Efnet.

(8:36:16 PM) Banger: its like having sex with a female blender 
(8:36:22 PM) Banger: and the blender chops off your penis 
(8:36:31 PM) Banger: and then you have to drink penis smoothie 
(8:36:37 PM) Banger: what kind of fun is that?


----------



## redact (Aug 26, 2009)

Banger said:
			
		

> (8:36:16 PM) Banger: its like having sex with a female blender
> (8:36:22 PM) Banger: and the blender chops off your penis
> (8:36:31 PM) Banger: and then you have to drink penis smoothie
> (8:36:37 PM) Banger: what kind of fun is that?



the best kind


----------



## granville (Aug 26, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> 1)I'd have to set up a server and crap for efnet
> 2)I dislike EFNET for many reasons, especially staff
> 3)Its only temporary
> 4)I'm not foaming at the mouth to get back unlike certain others who are going out their way for the temp one.
> ...


You don't even need to do that stuff in mirc. Just tell it the server and log on. Simple as that. >_>


----------



## Crass (Aug 26, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> 1)I'd have to set up a server and crap for efnet



WTF? lol frooken newbs. Anyways why not come up with some real reasons, like the fact ur limited to like 8 characters for youre name.
Its an IRC channel, whats with the sudden retarded IRC serv fanboyish. Get over yourself newbs, youre only making youre selves look stupid.


----------



## Banger (Aug 26, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> FlatFrogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go have sex with a blender.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if it is down or not, though I can't connect to it on either Chatzilla, Colloquy or the mibbit java applet on the homepage.
Chatzilla gave me this message:

```
Connection to irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/ (irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/) refused. [Help] Reconnecting in 15 seconds. [Cancel]
```

Does that mean I'm banned or something? ;_; because I am a regular and haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Aug 26, 2009)

Banger said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He probably already has, he sure did something when he was meant to be learning some english (reading and writing) and mathematical skills (being able to count). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Loving the delicious irony on all these people throwing the term idiot about.


----------



## Banger (Aug 26, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just happened to have jizzed on the server again.

Thanks again Frogger for making me giggle. ;-)


----------



## Costello (Aug 26, 2009)

ITS BACK!
everyone hop in!

irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/gbatemp.net


----------

